# Eure Erfahrungen mit überzeugen



## xXfloWAbroXx (5. September 2013)

*Eure Erfahrungen mit überzeugen*

Hallo,

Bald ist ja der Release von GTA V.

Ich denke, ich bin nicht der einzige der des will  Jetzt meine Frage:

Es ist ja ab 18. Wie krieg ich meine Eltern dazu, es mit doch noch zu erlauben/ Wie bringe ich jemand am besten dazu, es mmir zu kaufen der schon achzehn ist? (Hab keine Freunde so in dem Alter und 40 Jährige- naja- würdens einem ja nie kaufen.)

Wie habt ihr es schonmal an ein Spiel ab 18 geschafft?


----------



## Vordack (5. September 2013)

Gar nicht. Wegen Leuten wie Dir werden Menschen getötet und wir erwachsenen Zocker kriegen von der Allgemeinheit die Schuld zugeschoben und unser Hobby bekommt einen schlechten Ruf 

Aber ich hätte ne Idee, such Dir nen erwachsenen Schwulen und biete ihm an ihm einen zu blasen. Er wirds Dir dann bestimmt kaufen


----------



## xXfloWAbroXx (5. September 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Gar nicht. Wegen Leuten wie Dir werden Menschen getötet und wir erwachsenen Zocker kriegen von der Allgemeinheit die Schuld zugeschoben und unser Hobby bekommt einen schlechten Ruf
> 
> Aber ich hätte ne Idee, such Dir nen erwachsenen Schwulen und biete ihm an ihm einen zu blasen. Er wirds Dir dann bestimmt kaufen


 
Lol. Du bist doch iwie gestört, oder? Du willst mir nicht ezählen, dass du unter 18 noch nie ein Spiel ab 18 gespielt hast.


----------



## Chemenu (5. September 2013)

xXfloWAbroXx schrieb:


> Lol. Du bist doch iwie gestört, oder?


 Das hast du schnell erfasst. Trifft auf die meisten hier zu. 

Also ich weiß nicht wie alt du bist und ich kenne auch deine Eltern nicht, aber ich würds auf die offene Tour versuchen. 
Zeig ihnen das Spiel, erklär ihnen um was es dabei geht, warum es ein Meilenstein der Videospielgeschichte wird (hoffentlich) und warum du es spielen möchtest. Wenn's nicht klappen sollte... A-Karte. 

Ich hab früher auch im Saturn ab 18 Spiele gekauft, glaub bei AvP2 war ich 16. Aber da waren die Kontrollen noch nicht vorhanden.
Heute werd ich immer noch ab und zu nach dem Ausweis gefragt. 

Also wenn das mit den Eltern nicht klappen sollte und du sonst keine Freunde, Bekannte, Verwandte hast die dir das Spiel kaufen würden, dann siehts wohl schlecht aus.


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2013)

Also grundsätzlich wirst du mit der Entscheidung deiner Eltern leben müssen. Denn so ein Spiel ist ja nicht umsonst ab 18. 

Aber ich kann dich natürlich verstehen, ich war ja auch mal ein Jugendlicher. Und deine Eltern auch. Du kannst ihnen ja offen und ehrlich erklären was das für ein Spiel ist, ihnen eventuell sogar ein Video im Internet zeigen (möglichst eines, was nicht brutal ist  ).

Die eigenen Eltern quasi über das Spiel aufklären und ihnen somit die Scheu nehmen. Wenn du es geschickt machst und dabei nicht allzu aufgeregt wirkst, kannst du sie vielleicht überzeugen, dass du reif genug bist. Denn ein 17-Jähriger kann theoretisch auch reifer sein, als ein 18-Jähriger.

Die eigenen Eltern belügen und jemand anderen heimlich um Hilfe bitten um so an das Spiel zu kommen, würde ich dir aber nicht empfehlen. 
Bleib immer ehrlich, das zahlt sich längerfristig aus. Denke dran: Deine Eltern sind nicht dumm. Die wissen meistens genau, was du so verheimlichst. 


Aber wie alt bist du eigentlich? Denn wenn du erst 14 oder 15 bist, dann solltest du das Spiel auch wirklich NICHT spielen!

EDIT:
@Chemenu : -.-


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2013)

Tip 1: Warte bis zu 18 bist. 
Tip 2: Such dir einen Laden aus, wo man es mit der Alterskontrolle nicht so genau nimmt.
Tip 3: Da muss ich an den "South Park"-Film denken. Such dir einen Penner von der Straße aus, versprich im eine Flasche Fusel wenn er in deinem Auftrag das Ab18-Spiel kauft, und ihr beide seid glücklich (jeder auf seine Art ).

Frage zum Schluss: Wie alt bist du ? Kannst du gerade so eben über die Theke schauen ? ^^


----------



## Vordack (5. September 2013)

xXfloWAbroXx schrieb:


> Lol. Du bist doch iwie gestört, oder? Du willst mir nicht ezählen, dass du unter 18 noch nie ein Spiel ab 18 gespielt hast.


 
LOL

Natürlich habe ich das da ich über 18 bin *g 

Es ist aber leider so daß in der Vergangenheit viel Mißt durch Minderjährige geschene ist und es in den Medien dann heisst: "Kind/Jugendlicher tötet 13 Menschen und man fand GTA IV auf seinem Rechner" oder ähnliches.

Sofort weren Computerspiele schlecht gemacht aber daß es das Versagen der Eltern war da das Spiel erst ab 18 ist wird nicht erwähnt.

Da ich Dich oder Dein alter nicht kenne, keine ahnung über Deine sozialen Fähigkeiten und noch weniger Ahnung zu Deiner geistigen Reife habe ist meine erste Antwort die einzihe richtige die JEDER Gamer dem etwas an seinem Hobby liegt Dir geben sollte.

Das ist mein voller ernst.

edit: Und dann noch in einem öffentlichen Forum wo jeder 12-jährige es lesen kann und auf dumme Gedanken kommt. 

Was Du hier macht ist Verantwortungslosigkeit gegenüber Deinem Mitmenschen in Person.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. September 2013)

Also meine Eltern waren da immer relativ nachsichtig. Ich hab ihnen ab und zu Ausschnitte aus den Spielen gezeigt, die ich haben wollte, um zu beweisen, dass sie nicht so schlimm sind (man muss natürlich Videos oder Berichte auswählen, die deinem Zweck helfen ).

Und dann hab ich meiner Mutter immer noch glaubhaft versichert, dass mich diese Spiele nicht beeinflussen und ich Realität und Fiktion genau unterscheiden kann  Außerdem hatte ich gute Schulnoten und hab parallel viel Sport gemacht, dass hat mein Ansehen bei meinen Eltern auch hoch genug gehoben, um mir dann ab und zu entgegenzukommen 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall ehrlich sein, dass lohnt sich für dich längerfristig mehr. Wenn du schon reif genug für Ab 18 Titel bist, werden das deine Eltern auch erkennen 
Für 16/17-Jährige kann es meiner Meinung nach auch durchaus in Ordnung sein Ab 18 Titel zu spielen, heutzutage haben die in Internet und Fernsehen doch wahrscheinlich eh schon alles gesehen


----------



## Chemenu (5. September 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Da ich Dich oder Dein alter nicht kenne, keine ahnung über Deine sozialen Fähigkeiten und noch weniger Ahnung zu Deiner geistigen Reife habe ist meine erste Antwort die einzihe richtige die JEDER Gamer dem etwas an seinem Hobby liegt Dir geben sollte.
> 
> Das ist mein voller ernst.
> 
> ...


 
Deine Antwort die einzig richtige? Verantwortungslos?
Du empfiehlst Minderjährigen Oralsex / Prostitution.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. September 2013)

Wie alt bist du denn, *xXfloWAbroXx*? Also GTA würde ich nicht Leuten unter 16 empfehlen, da mMn es zwar von der Darstellung her brutalere Spiele gibt, es bei dem Spiel aber dank der glaubwürdigen Welt ziemlich krass und hart rüberkommt. Ich glaube das einzige Spiel ab 18 was ich vor meinem 18. Geburtstag gekauft hatte war CoD 4 und da ich sowas nicht kann hatte ein Freund von mir (auch erst 17) das beim Blöd-Markt gekauft indem er das Preisschild drübergeklebt hat... geht bei den heutigen FSk-Flatschen aber glaub ich nicht mehr so gut.
Ansonsten hatte ich nur Ab 16er Spiele schon bevor ich sie eigentlich spielen "durfte", z.B. James Bond Nightfire für die Gamecube, da ich meinem Vater damals zwar gesagt hab dass es in der Egoperspektive ist, aber dass mich nur das Setting interessiert. Was nicht gelogen war, denn damals hatte ich auch noch nichts für Ego-Shooter an sich übrig.... musst halt immer ehrlich sein.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2013)

Also, wenn die Eltern einverstanden sind und bescheid wissen, sehe ich auch 16 als akzeptabel. U16 eher nicht, nur in Grenzfällen: da gibt es 14jährige, die 100%ig wissen und unterscheiden können, was richtig und falsch ist und dass es nur ein Spiel gibt, und es gibt aber auch 16jährige, die so was "geil" finden und später am liebsten selber mal mit nem Basy oder ner Uzi durch die City laufen würden...   wenn saogar U16, dann nur "kontrolliert", also nicht dass das Kind dann stundenlang dransitzt, was aber bei so nem Game wohl nicht funktionieren wird - außer vlt es ist die Konsolenversion "Papa, darf ich ne Stunde..." - "okay, hier ist die DVD"

FALLS die Eltern das für okay halten, dann sollen auch DIE natürlich das Spiel dann besorgen. Und niemand anders.


----------



## Exar-K (5. September 2013)

xXfloWAbroXx schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr es schonmal an ein Spiel ab 18 geschafft?


 Ich bin in den Laden gegangen und habe es gekauft.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. September 2013)

xXfloWAbroXx schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr es schonmal an ein Spiel ab 18 geschafft?


 
Ich geh in den Laden und kaufe es  - Spaßbeiseite: vor 12-15 Jahren war das meist kein Problem, wenn man nicht gerade bei Media Markt oder so gekauft hat. Und selbst da waren die Kontrollen eher sporadisch und daheim wars egal, weil meine Eltern zu einer Generation gehören, für die Computerspiele was von einem anderen Stern sind. 

Prinzipiell kann ich es gut verstehen, wenn Jugendliche wie du gerne so einen riesen Blockbuster spielen würden, wie er GTA V nunmal ist - v.a. da der mediale Overkill um das Spiel ja kaum zu überbieten ist. Zu dem gibt es ja leider genug Eltern, die ihren Kids alles blind kaufen.
Aber: die USK Einstufungen kommen ja nicht aus heiterem Himmel (meistens jedenfalls ). Ein GTA Spiel gehört nicht in Kinder- und Jugendhände. Du magst das noch so sehr bestreiten, aber Spiele _können_ deine Entwicklung doch beeinflussen. Dein Gehirn ist noch im Wachsen, die Persönlichkeit, usw. auch. Von daher solltest du dir im Klaren sein, dass es gute Gründe gibt warum du das Spiel nicht spielen solltest.

Mit dem Überreden der Eltern: Kommt jetzt stark auf dein Alter ein. mit 14/15 (oder jünger!) würde ich deine Chancen als relativ gering sehen. Deine Eltern scheinen ja einigermaßen zu wissen um was es geht, bzw. berufen sich (zu Recht) auf die USK Einstufung. Das Spiel ist dann auch, so leid es mir tut, nicht für dich bestimmt. Wenn du 16/17 bist kommt es sehr auf dein Verhandlungsgeschick an. Du musst deinen Eltern eben glaubhaft machen, dass du alt und reif genug bist um mit der dargestellten Gewalt umzugehen. Zeig deinen Eltern Szenen aus dem Spiel, erkläre ihnen um was es geht. Wenn deine Eltern allerdings ein wenig Ahnung von Computer- und Videospielen haben wird auch diese Taktik schwierig. 

So oder so: Mit U18 an ab 18 Spiele zu kommen ist zu Recht inzwischen nicht mehr so leicht. Du musst deinen Eltern eben überzeugend auftreten. Wenn du jünger bist als 16 sehe ich eher dunkelschwarz. 
Was ich auf keinen Fall tun würde: kaufe es über irgendwelche Kanäle ohne das wissen deiner Eltern. Wenn sie es dann bei dir finden oder sehen, ist durch den Vertrauensbruch mehr futsch als nur das Spielerlebnis.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. September 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das ist mein voller ernst.



Ernsthaft? 

Dacky, was'n los? Soviel Käse hab' ich ja von Dir noch nie gelesen - oder geht da gerade eine geniale Satire an mir spurlos vorbei?

Eine Kausalität zwischen Videogames und Amokläufen ist doch genauso Quatsch wie früher mit Action/Horrorfilmen, Metal und Comics.
Ich gehe sogar soweit und sage, selbst der Umgang mit Waffen macht einen noch nicht zwingend zum durchgeknallten Mörder.

Der Stempel 18 Jahre ist nur eine gewisse Grenze, die der Gesetzgeber SINNVOLLERWEISE als Durchschnittswert heranzieht, aber das heißt nicht, das im individuellen Fall Jugendliche nicht auch schon mit 16 oder 17 Jahre über die nötige geistige Reife verfügen - oder manche eben mit +/- 30 Jahren noch überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Lukecheater (5. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> 
> Dacky, was'n los? Soviel Käse hab' ich ja von Dir noch nie gelesen - oder geht da gerade eine geniale Satire an mir spurlos vorbei?
> 
> ...


 
Sehe ich genauso....würde man so bei anderen Dingen mit Altersbeschränkung argumentieren müsste man halb Deutschland den Führerschein entziehen


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2013)

ich muss ja mal sagen, das man hier echt sagen kann, dass das Früher was anderes war, ich mein, als die meisten hier unter 18 waren, wie sahen da so die Spiele aus? bei vielen dürfte das so Titel wie CS oder GTA 3 gewesen sein oder DOOM wo das ganze eher noch Optisch abstrakt war
Mal abgesehen davon das man damals selbst nicht den Sinn der Geschichte von GTA verstanden hat und daher durchaus extrapolieren kann, dass das heute nicht anderst sein wird


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]


 Glaub Dacky fährt die ganze Zeit in HH von MM / Saturn zu MM / Saturn und flüstert junge Menschen an:

"Hey ... pssssst! Komm mal her! Will dir ein Deal anbieten ... du willst doch bestimmt GTA V kaufen, oder?" 



Ansonsten seh ich die Satire grad auch nicht durchblitzen. Mit den Eltern reden, fertig. Ich hab damals auch Doom, Wolfenstein, RotT etc. gespielt und aus mir ist, mehr oder weniger, ein anständiger Kerl geworden. Wenn die Eltern aber dagegen sind, würde ich dein Glück nicht überstrapazieren, denn von Eltern und deren Gunst hast du länger was als von GTA V.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten seh ich die Satire grad auch nicht durchblitzen. Mit den Eltern reden, fertig. Ich hab damals auch Doom, Wolfenstein, RotT etc. gespielt und aus mir ist, mehr oder weniger, ein anständiger Kerl geworden. Wenn die Eltern aber dagegen sind, würde ich dein Glück nicht überstrapazieren, denn von Eltern und deren Gunst hast du länger was als von GTA V.


 
Ich hab' damals immer hemmungslos geschleimt, wenn ich unbedingt was haben wollte, wofür ich *eigentlich* noch zu jung war.

Freiwillig daheim geputzt, Rasen gemäht, Holz gehackt, etc., gern auch mal Frühstück ans Bett...da kam dann meist schon die (grinsende) Frage von meinen Eltern: "Okay, _wieviel_ brauchst Du?"

-was dann von mir umgehend mit einem von mir herausgeplatzten "Kostet euch gar nix! Ihr müsstet mir nur erlauben, das..."

Hat meistens funktioniert. Außer bei Wacken z.B., wo ich mit 16 zusammen mit einem Kumpel hinwollte...


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2013)

Um Geld ging es bei mir nie, ich hab schon damals ein ordentliches Taschengeld bekommen das ich als Jugendlicher keine Geldsorgen kannte ... aber meine Eltern hatten die lustige Angewohnheit einfach so in mein Zimmer zu platzen, außer ich hatte Besuch, dann haben sie immer angeklopft.

Aber bereits damals hab ich mit Freunden "Nullmodempartys" veranstaltet, da gab es noch kein erschwingliches Netzwerk und so haben wir Duke Nukem etc. gespielt. Da uns meine Eltern immer bewirtet haben, kamen dann natürlich auch Fragen zu den Spielen ... die wir mehr oder minder wahrheitsgetreu beantwortet haben.

Allerdings hab ich damals meistens Wirtschaftssimulationen bzw. Simulationen im Allgemeinen gespielt ... Civ, Railroad Tycoon, Verkehrsgigant etc.pp. ... und was soll ich sagen, die Spiel mit Zahlen ist wohl irgendwie hängen geblieben! 

Übrigens, Doom, Quake & Unreal hab ich damals von meinem Onkel bekommen ... zugesteckt von einem promovierten Juristen!


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Um Geld ging es bei mir nie, ich hab schon damals ein ordentliches Taschengeld bekommen das ich als Jugendlicher keine Geldsorgen kannte ... aber meine Eltern hatten die lustige Angewohnheit einfach so in mein Zimmer zu platzen, außer ich hatte Besuch, dann haben sie immer angeklopft.


 also haben sie IMMER angeklopft, denn Dein imaginärer Freund war ja immer da, oder? ^^



> wir Duke Nukem etc. gespielt. Da uns meine Eltern immer bewirtet haben, kamen dann natürlich auch Fragen zu den Spielen ... die wir mehr oder minder wahrheitsgetreu beantwortet haben.


 "_Der Duke ist ein Lord, ein adeliger Engländer, der in den USA verarmte und seine Chance als Body-Builder suchte - und als er dann Erfolg hatte und bekannter wurde, engagierte man ihn für ein lustiges TV-Spiel, in dem er mit Farbbällen auf Statisten in Außerirdischen-Kostümen wirft - und ich steuere den Lord. Das ist aber nur NEbensache, denn an sich geht es um die Verteilung der Einnahmen aus der TV-Show an Bedürftige - DAS ist der Kern des Spieles. _ "


----------



## golani79 (5. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tip 3: [...]Such dir einen Penner von der Straße aus, versprich im eine Flasche Fusel wenn er in deinem Auftrag das Ab18-Spiel kauft, und ihr beide seid glücklich (jeder auf seine Art ).


 
Und wie kommt er bitte an den Fusel? 

@OP
Ich würde auch einfach die Eltern fragen, ihnen das Spiel zeigen / erklären und dann mal weitersehen.
Hängt halt auch davon ab, wie alt du bist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2013)

Da ich recht spät auf den PC umgestiegen bin (mit 15, 16 Jahren), war bei mir das Thema "Spiele ab 18" kein Thema. Meine Eltern haben mir genug Vernunft und Verstand zugetraut, dass ich mit sowas gut umgehen kann.
Nun ja, wenn jemand wie schon mit 12 Jahren nahezu alle Original-Bruce Lee-Streifen mit Vater angesehen habe und so nicht den Frühschock seines Lebens bekommen habe, konnte man schon sagen dass ich virtuelle Gewalt von echter Gewalt sehr gut unterscheiden konnte.

Dagegen zur C64-Zeit... Was damals als jugendgefährdet galt, war schon zur jener Zeit ein wenig lachhaft. Bis auf "Barbarian", "Friday the 13th" und unbekanntere, bluthaltigere Spiele war das Meiste derart harmlos in der Optik, dass sich damals fast niemand nen Kopf darum gemacht hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und wie kommt er bitte an den Fusel?


 Welcher normale Deutsche hat nicht wenigstens eine kleine Minibar ?


----------



## Peter23 (5. September 2013)

Wie alt bist du denn jetzt?


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Welcher normale Deutsche hat nicht wenigstens eine kleine Minibar ?


 
*meld* hier, ich! 




Spoiler



ach so, nee - du fragtest ja nach _normalen_ Deutschen...


  


Ich kenn allerdings echt nur einen einzigen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis (Alter zwischen 25 und 44), der so was wie eine "Mini-Bar" hat (ein Sitzhocker mit abnehmbarem Sitzkissen, und da drunter sind dann ca 15 Flaschen Sprit). Alle anderen trinken zumindest zu Hause entweder GAR nichts Hochprozentiges, sondern nur Wein oder Bier, ODER aber die haben halt nur eine, vlt auch 2-3 Flaschen wie Whiskey, Vodka oder so einfach in der Küche irgendwo stehen, weil sie das mal geschenkt bekommen haben - aber auf keinen Fall auch nur ansatzweise als "Bar"  bei "meinen" Leuten ist es unüblich, zu Hause an Alkoholischen Dingen was anderes als Bier zu trinken oder anzubieten (außer vlt bei ner Geburtstagsfeier), und manche trinken halt mal nen Wein zum Essen oder mit ihrer Frau/Freundin - das war's dann...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2013)

War auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint... 
Außer Bier-Mixgetränke und ein Paar Wein-/Sektflaschen, die man so durch Geburtstage und so "sammelt", ist unser Heim aus alkoholischer Sicht ziemlich trocken...


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2013)

Biermischgetränke 
das ja noch schlimmer als Kölsch 

Alleine Radler sind erlaubt in Analogie zur Schorle


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> War auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint...


 schon klar, du musstest Dich ja irgendwie rausreden aus dem Denkfehler "_Kein ab18-Spiel bekommen, aber mit Fusel verhandeln_"  Das erinnert mich an manche Serien/Filme, wo dann Teenies zusammensitzen und partout nicht wissen, woher sie das Geld zB fürs Kino oder ein Konzert hernehmen sollen - und zwar sitzen die natürlich in nem Bistro inkl. bestelltem Salat mit Putenbruststreifen, Jägerschnitzel mit Pommes plus ne Flasche Selters - "_macht 23,70€"_ - "hier sind 30, stimmt so." 



> Außer Bier-Mixgetränke und ein Paar Wein-/Sektflaschen, die man so durch Geburtstage und so "sammelt", ist unser Heim aus alkoholischer Sicht ziemlich trocken...


Was ist mit eurem vergammelnden Obst? Das bildet auch Alkohol


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2013)

@ Enisra und Herb

Ein Krefelder zum Beispiel hat niemand von euch getrunken, wie ?!


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Enisra und Herb
> 
> Ein Krefelder zum Beispiel hat niemand von euch getrunken, wie ?!



Wieso auch ich, was hab ich denn gegen Bier-Mix gesagt? ^^  ich find manche Mix-Biere sehr erfrischend, aber das sind für mich dann nicht wirklich "Biere" - aber ein Beck's Ice ist quasi ne Limo zwischendurch, wenn man mal abends einen draufmacht und die Taktzahl fürs Bier was hoch war    Für zu Hause kauf ich allerdings nie Mix-Kram. Und wer auf meiner Geburtstags-Feier ein Mix-Bier will: da von is ein Fass Bier, da hinten steht Cola und Limo - bitteschön!


----------



## Lukecheater (6. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wer auf meiner Geburtstags-Feier ein Mix-Bier will: da von is ein Fass Bier, da hinten steht Cola und Limo - bitteschön!


 
Das sind sowieso die besten beiden Mix-Biere die es gibt, genau in der Herstellungsart.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso auch ich, was hab ich denn gegen Bier-Mix gesagt? ^^  ich find manche Mix-Biere sehr erfrischend, aber das sind für mich dann nicht wirklich "Biere" - aber ein Beck's Ice ist quasi ne Limo zwischendurch, wenn man mal abends einen draufmacht und die Taktzahl fürs Bier was hoch war    Für zu Hause kauf ich allerdings nie Mix-Kram. Und wer auf meiner Geburtstags-Feier ein Mix-Bier will: da von is ein Fass Bier, da hinten steht Cola und Limo - bitteschön!


 Sicher macht ein Selbstmischen in größeren Mengen auf Feiern mehr Sinn (und ist auch in allem wesentlich günstiger ^^), aber als einziger Mix-Bier-Trinker unser 3-köpfigen Familie erlaube ich es mir gerne, immer ein Six-Pack im Keller zu haben. Bier-Cola und Bier-Apfel mag ich noch am liebsten, Bier-Energy ist mir dagegen zu süß, und Bier-Curuba sowie Bier-Grapefruit schmeckt zum... 

Früher habe ich auch gerne immer Pflaumen-Chiew im Haus, aber davon bin ich im Laufe der Jahre irgendwie weggekommen. Weiss selbst nicht warum...


----------



## Spassbremse (6. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Welcher normale Deutsche hat nicht wenigstens eine kleine Minibar ?



Ja, aber glaubst Du ernsthaft, ich würde billigen Fusel bunkern?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, aber glaubst Du ernsthaft, ich würde billigen Fusel bunkern?


 Dann eben teuren, ich weiss doch, selbst das Beste ist dir nicht gut genug... ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (6. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann eben teuren, ich weiss doch, selbst das Beste ist dir nicht gut genug... ^^


 
Ne, da verwechselst Du mich mit Rabowke. Ich persönlich bin schon mit guter Qualität zufrieden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ne, da verwechselst Du mich mit Rabowke. Ich persönlich bin schon mit guter Qualität zufrieden.


 Hola, und ich dachte ihr beide wäret in solchen Dingen aus demselben Holz geschnitzt.
Ihr Südländer scheint doch recht normale Vernunftmenschen zu sein...


----------



## Exar-K (6. September 2013)

Ich trinke manchmal ein Beck's Green Lemon oder Ice, aber als Cola-/Limoersatz und nicht als Bier.
Mehr als Erfrischungsgetränke sind die Dinger nicht.


----------



## Chemenu (6. September 2013)

Erstaunlich wie sich dieser Thread schon wieder entwickelt, vom USK18 Spiele kaufen hin zu alkoholischen Biermixgetränken. 
Früher oder später entwickelt sich jeder Thread im PCG Forum in eine dieser Richtungen: 
- Alkohol
- Frauen
- Waffen


Spoiler



- Fäkalien



Hab ich was vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



# Edit
@sauerlandboy79
Danke, hab's mit aufgenommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie sich dieser Thread schon wieder entwickelt, vom USK18 Spiele kaufen hin zu alkoholischen Biermixgetränken.
> Früher oder später entwickelt sich jeder Thread im PCG Forum in eine dieser Richtungen:
> - Alkohol
> - Frauen
> ...





Spoiler



Scheiße ?


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> und aus mir ist, mehr oder weniger, ein anständiger Kerl geworden


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

'tschuldigung.


----------



## Vordack (6. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> 
> Dacky, was'n los? Soviel Käse hab' ich ja von Dir noch nie gelesen - oder geht da gerade eine geniale Satire an mir spurlos vorbei?
> 
> ...


 
Das ist mein ernst.

WIR wissen daß für "normale" Menschen Videospiele/Realität nichts gemein haben. In meinem Freundeskreis habe ich auch keine Bedenken 17 oder 16 jährigen so was zu kaufen da ich ihren Geisteszustand kenne. Aber es gabs schon genug Beispiele die in den Medien breitgetreten wurden wo ein Minderjähriger etwas gespielt hatte daß ab 18 war und ausgetickt ist, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Und sofort wird wieder Medienhetze gegen unser Hobby getrieben.

Auf so etwas kann ich gut verzichten.

Wenn der Ersteller ein gutes Verhälnis mit seinen Eltern hat sollte er sie doch einfach darum bitten. Sie sollten sowieso wissen was er spielt. Alles andere wäre die Eltern belügen und deswegen halte ich sehr wenig von so einem Thread.


----------



## Rabowke (6. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> [...]


 sad raba is sad! 

Wobei ich ja 'anständig' schrieb, nicht normal!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das ist mein ernst.
> 
> WIR wissen daß für "normale" Menschen Videospiele/Realität nichts gemein haben. In meinem Freundeskreis habe ich auch keine Bedenken 17 oder 16 jährigen so was zu kaufen da ich ihren Geisteszustand kenne. Aber es gabs schon genug Beispiele die in den Medien breitgetreten wurden wo ein Minderjähriger etwas gespielt hatte daß ab 18 war und ausgetickt ist, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Und sofort wird wieder Medienhetze gegen unser Hobby getrieben.


 Jeder Mensch, der intelligent genug ist weiss doch, dass die Ursache gerne immer in den Unterhaltung-Medien gesucht wird. Aber da sind Videospiele ja nicht allein. Amokläufe in Kinosäalen haben zuletzt drastisch zugenommen, aber ein Zusammenhang zum Film (wie zuletzt bei "The Dark Knight Rises") kann man nicht erkennen, höchstens wenn man eine SEEEEEEHR abstrakte Sichtweise dazu hat. 

Von daher ruhig Blut, Dacki. Nur weil Nachrichten-Fuzzis keine Ahnung von korrekter Recherche haben, muss man sich nicht demnächst um sein liebstes Hobby Sorgen machen. Ich denke über den Punkt sind wir längst hinaus, trotz gelegentlicher Versuche, Videospiele in ein negatives Licht zu setzen. Werden nicht die letzten sein.


----------



## Rabowke (6. September 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das ist mein ernst.[...]


 Ich glaub der Hauptpunkt, den wir hier nicht ganz verstehen, ist der Spruch bzgl. dem Minderjährigen und dem Schwulen.


----------



## Vordack (6. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Hauptpunkt, den wir hier nicht ganz verstehen, ist der Spruch bzgl. dem Minderjährigen und dem Schwulen.


 
Achso, versuchter Scherz 

Wenigstens würde er so keine anderen Leute verletzen (es sei denn er beisst versehntlich zu)


----------



## Spassbremse (6. September 2013)

Interessanter Fakt übrigens:

Sobald Medienunternehmen, wie z. B. ProSiebenSat1Media AG selbst dick ins Geschäft mit Computer- und Videospielen einsteigen, sind plötzlich sämtliche Vorwürfe diesbezüglich Geschichte. Davon abgesehen habe ich persönlich schon seit Monaten das Gefühl, dass das Thema endlich auch bei den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen durch ist.


----------



## Vordack (6. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Von daher ruhig Blut, Dacki. Nur weil Nachrichten-Fuzzis keine Ahnung von korrekter Recherche haben, muss man sich nicht demnächst um sein liebstes Hobby Sorgen machen. Ich denke über den Punkt sind wir längst hinaus, trotz gelegentlicher Versuche, Videospiele in ein negatives Licht zu setzen. Werden nicht die letzten sein.



Was du vergisst ist das Medien Meinungen bilden.

Mein ehemaliger Chef, gebildet, mitte 40, hat den Quark geglaubt der in den Medien gepredigt wird was Computespiele und Amokläufe angeht. Wir hatten eine längere Diskussion darüber und seine Meinung war durch die Medien und seine Unwissenheit zu dem Thema dermaßen fest daß er sich in keinster Weise davon abbringen ließ.

Für viele ist leider das was in der BILD oder in den Nachrichten steht "Gesetz", besonders wenn sie sich mit dem Thema niht auskennen. Diese Leute gehen wählen und unser Hobby dann dadurch betroffen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Interessanter Fakt übrigens:
> 
> Sobald Medienunternehmen, wie z. B. ProSiebenSat1Media AG selbst dick ins Geschäft mit Computer- und Videospielen einsteigen, sind plötzlich sämtliche Vorwürfe diesbezüglich Geschichte. Davon abgesehen habe ich persönlich schon seit Monaten das Gefühl, dass das Thema endlich auch bei den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen durch ist.


 Oh, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.
Frontal 21 und andere Reportage-Sendungen käuen das immer wieder gerne durch.


----------



## Vordack (6. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Interessanter Fakt übrigens:
> 
> Sobald Medienunternehmen, wie z. B. ProSiebenSat1Media AG selbst dick ins Geschäft mit Computer- und Videospielen einsteigen, sind plötzlich sämtliche Vorwürfe diesbezüglich Geschichte. Davon abgesehen habe *ich persönlich schon seit Monaten das Gefühl, *dass das Thema endlich auch bei den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen durch ist.


 
Geilo, von Fakt zu reden, und, ach, ich mach es fett 

Ja, Du meintest nur den ersten Satz, bei der Vorlage mußte es aber sein  Nächstes mal 2 Absätze draus machen, Fakt und eigene Meinung  Wie die Redis hier


----------



## Spassbremse (6. September 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Geilo, von Fakt zu reden, und, ach, ich mach es fett
> 
> Ja, Du meintest nur den ersten Satz, bei der Vorlage mußte es aber sein  Nächstes mal 2 Absätze draus machen, Fakt und eigene Meinung  Wie die Redis hier



Ich glaub, nur Du kannst da einen Widerspruch erkennen, zumal Du selbst zugibst, verstanden zu haben, dass sich die Aussage "Fakt" nur auf den ersten Satz bezieht. Das "davon abgesehen" ist übrigens auch eine ziemliche eindeutige Trennung. 

Kann es sein, dass Du in den letzten Tagen zu viele Sandwiches gegessen hast(*)? 

(*) In der HIMYM-Konnotation.

Edit: Frontal 21 nimmt doch nun wirklich niemand mehr ernst...


----------



## Vordack (6. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> I
> (*) In der HIMYM-Konnotation.



Come again?


----------



## Mothman (6. September 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Come again?


Die berühmte Hymen-Konnotation. Muss man doch kennen, Alter!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Die berühmte Hymen-Konnotation. Muss man doch kennen, Alter!


 Nicht wirklich, ich mach mir nichts aus HIMYM.


----------



## Vordack (6. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Die berühmte Hymen-Konnotation. Muss man doch kennen, Alter!



Hat das was mit Serien zu tun? Hab mit google nichts entdecken können.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, ich mach mir nichts aus HIMYM.



Und ich dachte, die Metapher ist mittlerweile schon popkultureller Standard. 

Tipp: guck mal bei Youtube nach Kombinationen wie "How I met your mother", "Marshall Eriksen" und "Sandwich". Dann geht euch ein Licht auf. 

Edit: Ich hasse es, wenn Gags nicht zünden, weil die Zielgruppe die Anspielung nicht kapiert...


----------



## Vordack (6. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> HIMYM.



How I met your mother?

https://www.google.de/#q=HIMYM


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hasse es, wenn Gags nicht zünden, weil die Zielgruppe die Anspielung nicht kapiert...


 ICH gehöre garantiert NICHT zu der Zielgruppe. Ich sehe zwar ab und an in Sitcoms rein, aber damit hat es sich auch. Nach soviel Humor-Serien-Futter aus den goldenen 80er und 90er Jahren habe ich die Schwäche dafür verloren. Ernstere Formate sind momentan eher mein Fall.

Von TBBT beispielsweise kenne ich im Allgemeinen auch nur den Running Gag PENNY!!!...


----------



## Mothman (6. September 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hat das was mit Serien zu tun? Hab mit google nichts entdecken können.


Ich hab auch keinen Plan.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Von TBBT beispielsweise kenne ich im Allgemeinen auch nur den Running Gag PENNY!!!...



...und nicht mal den kriegst Du anständig auf die Reihe...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...und nicht mal den kriegst Du anständig auf die Reihe...


 Ach Gott, wieder die kleinkarrierte Bremse... Also, bitte:

*klopf-klopf-klopf* Penny !
*klopf-klopf-klopf* Penny !
*klopf-klopf-klopf* Penny !

SO, besser ?! 

Oder im Original:

*knock-knock-knock* Penny !
*knock-knock-knock* Penny !
*knock-knock-knock* Penny !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (6. September 2013)

Fast perfekt, das "Penny" ist dabei aber eher fragend formuliert, also besser: 


```
loop=0 ; while [ $loop -ne 3 ]
 do printf "*knock-knock-knock* Penny!?\n"
 loop=$[loop+1]
done
```


----------



## Vordack (6. September 2013)

Also hat das was mit Serien zu tun?!

Serien sind mir irgendwie zu passiv um als daß ich mir das Hobby aussuchen würde. Okay, ist lese auch, aber lesen gefällt mir da man dort seine Vorstellungskraft mehr einsetzt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Fast perfekt, das "Penny" ist dabei aber eher fragend formuliert, also besser:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ach, hast du Sheldons Notebook (siehe ab 1:25) ausspioniert ?  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EJDeZIMoEUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Vordack (6. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Fast perfekt, das "Penny" ist dabei aber eher fragend formuliert, also besser:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
ROFL

Das erinnert mich... ich habe mal ein VBA Code geschrieben um meinen beiden Cousins einen Vorschlag zu unterbreiten wie wir unsere gemeinsamen Zock-Abende besser rgeln könnem 

So ala 

Dim Hauke as cousin

If Hauke = "unavailable" Then
Weekday(Thursday) = 0

Der code war ca. 50 Zeilen lang


----------



## Rabowke (6. September 2013)

Kinnas ... Topic?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kinnas ... Topic?


 Daran ist Bremse schuld. Er hat mit den Sandwiches angefangen...


----------

